# لكل الطامحين للحصول على الـ Pmp - هدية مني امتحان تجريبي واسع



## م. سنان يونس نوري (22 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أخواني وأخواتي الاعضاء المحترمين..

الكثير منا يسعى لنيل شهادة الاحتراف في الإدارة الهندسية وهذا كموح مشروع ولكنه يحتاج إلى الكثير من الاجتهاد.. وطبعا لكل مجتهد نصيب.

ومساهمة مني في دعمكم لنيل هذه الشهادة المهمة أريد منكم تحميل الرابط التالي ثم بعد أن تفتح صفحة الويب قوموا بإدخال عنوان بريدكم الإلكتروني ثم أضغطوا في المربع الصغير لعدم استلام رسائل إعلانية من الموقع وبعد ذلك قوموا بالضغط على زر التحميل الأحمر Download Now لتحصلوا على ملف تشغيلي لبرنامج امتحاني كامل تجريبي يحتوي على أكثر من 200 سؤال معتمدة في امتحان الـ PMP.
http://www.whizlabs.com/traildownload.html?myproduct=PMP

أرجو ان ينال رضاكم جميعاً ونسألكم الدعاء..

م. سنان يونس نوري
العراق الجريح - بغداد عاصمة العلم والثقافة والإبداع


----------



## amralaa (22 مايو 2007)

رائع جددددددددددددددددددددددددا

دعني ارفع لك القبعة احتراماً يا مهندس سنان


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (22 مايو 2007)

تحياتي للمهندس سنان وأكثر الله من أمثاله


----------



## m_a_abbas (23 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو ريم العوفي (23 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## KARIM ELFEKY (23 مايو 2007)

thanx alot for this effort.


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (1 يوليو 2007)

thx alot
best wishes


----------



## ahmed morshidy (2 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا :14:


----------



## العبد الفقير (2 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.مصطفي عمر (5 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## eng_mostafaa (6 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hih2 (10 يوليو 2007)

جزيت كل خير


----------



## hany79 (10 يوليو 2007)

100000000000000000000000000000 شكر


----------



## hany79 (10 يوليو 2007)

انا اسمي هاني فؤاد حسين مهندس كهرباء من مصر و اعمل في مجال المشروعات و حاليا اعد نفسي للحصول علي شهادة PMP فبرجاء التكرم بمساعدتي بخبرتك في كيفية اجتياز الامتحانو *****ي هو
hanyfouad79***********

مع خالص الشكر و التقدير لمجهودك الرائع.


----------



## maseer (10 يوليو 2007)

ألف شكر وجزيت كل خير


----------



## Johney (11 يوليو 2007)

شكرا اخ سنان واتمنالك كل النجاح , احتاج مساعدتك بتعلم المزيد عن هذا البرنامج وهذه الشهاده لان دخول دوره مثل هذه مكلفه جدا هنا في الاردن فأرجوا مزيدا من المعلومات لو تكرمت ... 
johney_fj***********
ابن العراق الجريح - البصرة الفيحاء ........


----------



## abu jakob (12 يوليو 2007)

1000 thanks 
all the best

i love iraq


----------



## مصطفى عـــوده (14 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا :20: :20: :20:


----------



## مهندس ابن غزال (14 يوليو 2007)

جزلك الله الجنة


----------



## المهندس/أبوصالح (27 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خير ... وفك الله اسر عراقنا الحبيب ...


----------



## المهندس رحم (16 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## hhmdan (2 يونيو 2011)

شكراجزيلا


----------

